# Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Tube Noctua-Wärmeleitpaste gefunden, ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau wieviel da noch drinn ist und ob ich die schonmal geöffnet hatte, denke aber mal, daß ich sie schon einmal verwendet habe.
Gekauft hab ich sie dann wahrscheinlich im Januar 2017, kann ich sie denn heute noch verwenden, oder ist sie unbrauchbar?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Schon auf der Webseite des Herstellers nachgesehen? Für die NT H1 steht dort z. B.: 



> *Wie lange kann eine Tube NT-H1 nach dem Öffnen verwendet werden?*
> 
> NT-H1 kann nach dem Öffnen bis zu 2 Jahre lang verwendet werden, solange die Tube wieder korrekt verschlossen wird. Die Lagerung kann bei normaler Zimmertemperatur erfolgen, d.h. Kühlung ist nicht erforderlich. Direkte Sonneneinstrahlung sollte jedoch vermieden werden



Und wenn Du sie im Januar 2017 gekauft hast, kannst Du sie jetzt noch noch eine Woche verwenden. Danach musst Du sie sofort wegwerfen, so wie ich Dich einschätze.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Um die optimale Performance deines High End Gaming PCs zu entfalten, würde ich dir zu neuer raten....

Meine Thermal Grizzly lag jetzt 4 Jahre rum und funktioniert, wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Es geht um den A10-7800, ich plane hier einen MB-Wechsel unter der Hoffnung, daß er dann wieder funktioniert und möchte daher ungerne noch 10 Euro für neue WLP ausgeben, denn falls die APU im Eimer ist, gebe ich das MB wieder zurück und brauche dann keine 2 Tuben angebrochene WLP.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Du könntest zur Not und zum Test auch einfach Ketchup nehmen, wurde Mal getestet, glaube sogar hier auf pcgh 

Oh oder du entfernt einfach nicht die alte von kühler und CPU oder testest kurz ohne WLP, wird zwar warm aber um rauszufinden was defekt ist ausreichend

Habe mir damals ne Spritze abgefüllt mit mx4 und das ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre her und die ist immernoch gut


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Die hält sich solange, bis Diese eingetrocknet ist 
Gruß T.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Gut, dann werd ich den Rest noch verwenden, sofern er nicht eingetrocknet ist.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Und auch hier, finde es doch einfach selbst heraus...


----------



## ParaEXE (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Meine Grizzly liegt im Kühlschrank im Butterfach


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und auch hier, finde es doch einfach selbst heraus...



Den Satz kannst du auf so gut wie jedes Thema hier anwenden und dann das Forum gleich komplett schließen oder maximal in ein Sucharchive umwandeln!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Darin würdest du dich ja nicht zurechtfinden, also mal lieber das Forum nicht schließen, damit du dich mit anderen austauschen kannst über Themen die noch nicht gestellt wurden... wie dieses hier.


----------



## MDJ (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Die Noctua-Paste kannst du problemlos benutzen, sofern der Verschluss der Spritze richtig zu war. Einfach mal bisschen rausdrücken, dann siehst du ja, ob sie noch weich ist.


----------



## Traylite (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Arctic Silver 5 von 2010 , demletzt auf ner ps4 verwendet, keine Auffälligkeiten und gute Performance.
kann nicht meckern


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hatte nach 5 Jahren mal meine Probierpackung Diamond 24C verwendet, hatte die Konsistenz von Meerrettich


----------



## da_mich (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich habe schon eine ca. 20 Jahre alte Paste verwendet! Funktioniert auch noch! Das Verfallsdatum soll vermutlich nur dafür gut sein, dass der Kunde schneller wieder zum Kauf bewegt wird.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es geht um den A10-7800, ich plane hier einen MB-Wechsel unter der Hoffnung, daß er dann wieder funktioniert und möchte daher ungerne noch 10 Euro für neue WLP ausgeben, denn falls die APU im Eimer ist, gebe ich das MB wieder zurück und brauche dann keine 2 Tuben angebrochene WLP.



Das kannst du doch vorerst auch ohne WLP versuchen. du musst ja eigentlich nur ins BIOS. Da reicht es den Kühler ohne WLP draufzulegen.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie lange hält sich bereits geöffnete Wärmeleitpaste?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Den Satz kannst du auf so gut wie jedes Thema hier anwenden und dann das Forum gleich komplett schließen oder maximal in ein Sucharchive umwandeln!



Nein, es gibt ja noch genug normale Menschen


----------

